# Is this possible using my Kindle fire?



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a lot of cd's that were transferred from records. They play perfectly on my old boom box but not in the car for some reason. When we traveled long distances to see my daughter, who has since moved closer, we would get Sirius Xm for the trip. Now we aren't in the car as long to justify getting it. I now have a Kindle fire,HD6 4th Generation. Is it possible to get music from U tube,put it in my cloud on the Kindle and play it without Wifi as we travel? I have a little speaker that I can hook up to the Kindle that sounds good.I suppose there is a way to go through the car speakers as well. Also, if it is possible, can I remove the music from the Kindle when I want to free up space. Someone told me putting music on will use a lot of space. That way I could change my music selection from time to time.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, I find songs I like on Youtube then I copy the address of the video, then paste it into the window of an mp3 converter like this one:  

[url]http://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/mp3-converter

[/URL]Once that is done the mp3 came be downloaded to a computer.   I then upload the mp3 to my Google Drive, and save into a folder I set up for music.

As for the Kindle, I personally do not have any experience with those, perhaps some else can help .


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2016)

You lost me at"I find songs I like on Youtube," but I am going to give my son the info you gave me and have him check it out. Thanks for your help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't have a Kindle Fire, just a Kindle, but it looks like it's a tablet?  In that case you'd need wifi to play music you've put on it especially if you are accessing it via the cloud.  

I've got a very old ipod which still does what I want.  I am always downloading music to it when I hear something new I like or hear an oldie I'd forgotten about.


----------



## BaseballGal (Aug 7, 2016)

I can help you with this. I have two Kindle Fires, including the HD 6 that you have. 

First, do you have an Amazon Prime account? If you do, you have free access to thousands of albums and songs that can be downloaded to the Fire and listened to offline. 

If you're not an Amazon Prime member, you can access online music from services like iHeart Radio. There is a way to transfer files, including audio files, from a cloud service, like DropBox, to your Kindle, but it's not legal to download copyrighted music (ie, music from sources like YouTube). However, if you own CDs or DVDs and you copy the music to iTunes on your computer, you're possibly in a gray area legally. That said, files can be transferred from a cloud service to the Kindle with a free app called ES File Explorer. If you need help with the app or any help using the Fire, send me a direct message.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2016)

BaseballGal said:


> I can help you with this. I have two Kindle Fires, including the HD 6 that you have.
> 
> First, do you have an Amazon Prime account? If you do, you have free access to thousands of albums and songs that can be downloaded to the Fire and listened to offline.
> 
> If you're not an Amazon Prime member, you can access online music from services like iHeart Radio. There is a way to transfer files, including audio files, from a cloud service, like DropBox, to your Kindle, but it's not legal to download copyrighted music (ie, music from sources like YouTube). However, if you own CDs or DVDs and you copy the music to iTunes on your computer, you're possibly in a gray area legally. That said, files can be transferred from a cloud service to the Kindle with a free app called ES File Explorer. If you need help with the app or any help using the Fire, send me a direct message.



I put most of our CD's on itunes so I could burn them to my ipod.  Don't know why that would be a gray area legally?


----------



## BaseballGal (Aug 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I put most of our CD's on itunes so I could burn them to my ipod.  Don't know why that would be a gray area legally?



It's a gray area because you don't actually own the music, you just have a license for personal use. It's considered a "rental" rather than ownership. On the other hand, iTunes has an option for transferring music from CDs and DVDs to your computer and iPod/iPad/iPhone (although there is a limit to the number of devices you can use). The music industry would probably consider doing that illegal while tablet and computer manufacturers wouldn't. If you check the packaging of most music CDs, you'll see that they say that copying the CD or music violates copyright laws. 

Some music CD companies, like Sony, encrypt their CDs so that the music can't be transferred to iTunes. Years ago I bought an expensive two CD set of John Denver's music and trying to copy it to iTunes resulted in nothing but very low level quality music and noise.


----------



## BaseballGal (Aug 7, 2016)

I remembered that Amazon has instructions on its site for uploading your music from a computer to your Kindle tablet. Here are two links to help you:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000825251

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201377280


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 7, 2016)

BaseballGal said:


> I can help you with this. I have two Kindle Fires, including the HD 6 that you have.
> 
> First, do you have an Amazon Prime account? If you do, you have free access to thousands of albums and songs that can be downloaded to the Fire and listened to offline.
> 
> If you're not an Amazon Prime member, you can access online music from services like iHeart Radio. There is a way to transfer files, including audio files, from a cloud service, like DropBox, to your Kindle, but it's not legal to download copyrighted music (ie, music from sources like YouTube). However, if you own CDs or DVDs and you copy the music to iTunes on your computer, you're possibly in a gray area legally. That said, files can be transferred from a cloud service to the Kindle with a free app called ES File Explorer. If you need help with the app or any help using the Fire, send me a direct message.



This issue is a bit confusing, here's what the RIAA has to say:



> It’s okay to download and stream music from sites authorized by the  owners of the copyrighted music, whether or not such sites charge a fee.


 Source

RIAA=*Recording Industry Association of America      * Wikipedia.

Youtube says you can use and share content under the Fair Use Doctrine.  Here's what Youtube says:  https://www.youtube.com/yt/copyright/fair-use.html


Back in the early 2000s the RIAA was conducting an aggressive campaign against peer-to-peer file sharing of recorded content.  By 2008 the RIAA abandoned their heavy handed tactics, realizing it as being counterproductive.   Article.

Another article addressing fair use of content: google-defends-fair-use-on-youtube-against-dmca .


----------



## BaseballGal (Aug 7, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> This issue is a bit confusing, here's what the RIAA has to say:
> 
> Source
> 
> ...






Thanks for the updated information. However, this is what the RIAA says on their site about stripping audio from YouTube videos:

         Common examples of online copyright infringement:


You download an app on your smartphone that allows you to ‘strip’ the audio from any YouTube music video and permanently keep that audio in your music collection.

So according to that statement, it is illegal to download YouTube videos/music using a third-party app. It appears that if Google provides a download link for a video, then it would be legal to download it.


The statement you quoted that says its legal to stream and download music from sites authorized by the owners of the copyrighted music isn't referring to YouTube (Google isn't the owner of the videos). It's referring to music and sites owned by independent artists who might post their own music on their site.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 7, 2016)

BaseBallGal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the updated information. However, I don't see where it says  that it's legal to download the videos, especially using a third-party  app. I have noticed that some videos on YouTube do not have an embed  option or an option for downloading.



Google's Terms of Service for Youtube seems more concerned with the content users are uploading, and copyright infringement due to commercial use, rather than individuals capturing music for personal use.   I'm sure that the RIAA has a more restrictive position, on the personal use issue.

It seems a bit odd that Google would allow a 3rd app for downloading videos in its Google Play store, which when used will violate the TOS of one of Googles own properties.

Well Ruth, there you have it, all the issues surrounding music downloading, in all its complexity.   I'm glad that this discussion came up, I've become aware that there may still be hidden dangers in doing what seems so common and trivial.   iTunes and Google Play don't change much for single songs, perhaps that would be a safer method for collecting music.

Most of my music collection came from CDs, primarily used CDs purchased from ebay. I have used Windows Media Player, as well as Linux media player apps to make digital copies[legally], which I use on my smartphone.     I have uploaded some of my favorites to Google Drive for safe keeping, and convenience.


----------



## BaseballGal (Aug 7, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Well Ruth, there you have it, all the issues surrounding music downloading, in all its complexity.   I'm glad that this discussion came up, I've become aware that there may still be hidden dangers in doing what seems so common and trivial.   iTunes and Google Play don't change much for single songs, perhaps that would be a safer method for collecting music.




Amazon also sells digital music for the same price as iTunes and Google Play and that might work better for Kindle users. 

Another option, a free and legal one, is to check if your local library has downloadable music. My library uses a service that allows limited downloads of music (I think 5 songs a week). Your library might offer something better than that. 




> Most of my music collection came from CDs, primarily used CDs purchased from ebay. I have used Windows Media Player, as well as Linux media player apps to make digital copies[legally], which I use on my smartphone.     I have uploaded some of my favorites to Google Drive for safe keeping, and convenience.



Uploading copyrighted music to services like Google Drive or Dropbox falls into another gray area. I know that the TOS for Dropbox and Microsoft's OneDrive state that copyrighted material cannot be uploaded. I haven't read Google's TOS in awhile but my guess is they state something similar.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 7, 2016)

BaseballGal said:


> Uploading copyrighted music to services like Google Drive or Dropbox falls into another gray area. I know that the TOS for Dropbox and Microsoft's OneDrive state that copyrighted material cannot be uploaded. I haven't read Google's TOS in awhile but my guess is they state something similar.



Hmmm, I spent the last 1/2 hour reading Google Drives TOS, and beyond, for some definitive word regarding the permissibility of music files upload to GD.

What I finally came across was a list of file types that can be viewed by Google's File Viewer:



> *File viewing*
> 
> The Google Drive viewer on the web allows the following file formats to be viewed:[SUP][37][/SUP]
> 
> ...



So, indirectly it appears that video and audio files (Video files-WebM, .MPEG4, .3GPP, .MOV, .AVI, .MPEG, .MPEGPS, .WMV, .FLV, .OGG;
Audio formats-.MP3, .M4A, .WAV, .ogg) can reside on the Google Drive.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a lot of cd's that were transferred from records. They play perfectly on my old boom box but not in the car for some reason. When we traveled long distances to see my daughter, who has since moved closer, we would get Sirius Xm for the trip. Now we aren't in the car as long to justify getting it. I now have a Kindle fire,HD6 4th Generation. Is it possible to get music from U tube,put it in my cloud on the Kindle and play it without Wifi as we travel? I have a little speaker that I can hook up to the Kindle that sounds good.I suppose there is a way to go through the car speakers as well. Also, if it is possible, can I remove the music from the Kindle when I want to free up space. Someone told me putting music on will use a lot of space. That way I could change my music selection from time to time.



You can download a program called Audacity. It's free and you can record music to it and then save the file as an MP3.

Then copy it to a CD and play it through your car's CD player.

I do that quite often?


----------

